# Seek tandem partner for ride in Calif Oct 21-25; in exchange use my tandem in Israel



## moshemark (Mar 1, 2007)

I have never ridden in California. Because I will be there on a trip, I thought it might make sense to find a tandem partner (with tandem bike) to ride with. I myself am a very strong rider with a Ventana ECDM, which I ride with my wife and three sons ages 12, 15, and almost 17. I love riding a tandem because that allows me to get a full aerobic workout and not have to wait for others to catch up.

I am very flexible as to the destinations, but would like to see some beautiful sites in California. If I were to ride in California, then I would not ride in the southwest (see previous post).

As a bonus, the person who rides with me will be entitled to use my ECDM or two full-suspension bikes and tour Israel. (I moved to Israel from New Jersey 9 years ago. I am a partner in a US law firm: Mark Feldman | Rimon .)


----------

